# DNA testing



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

I just clicked on one of the banner ads above, this one for DNA genetic testing.
Has anyone else used this?

Cost is $59.95

DNA Breed ID

:blink:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Most of us have pure bred maltese so we don't need it. Are you concerned your malt isn't?


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Actually, the kit is designed for mutts, but I was interested in 
testing the accuracy of it by sending Chloe's mouth swab to
see if it's gonna come back German Shepherd or something.....


:biggrin:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (Cute Chloe @ Jan 27 2010, 05:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878107


> Actually, the kit is designed for mutts, but I was interested in
> testing the accuracy of it by sending Chloe's mouth swab to
> see if it's gonna come back German Shepherd or something.....
> 
> ...


LOL I seen this at Petsmart. I thought about doing it too, just for fun.


----------

